# Unique Boots: Rock it or Stop it?



## Insensitive. (Dec 8, 2007)

I friggin love em!

Plus theyre under 50!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 8, 2007)

by the right person they could be rocked... on the other hand, but the wrong person they might look like hooker boots, LOL.

I did not vote. I'm undecided


----------



## speedy (Dec 8, 2007)

With the right outfit they would be amazing!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 8, 2007)

not for me...


----------



## topdogg (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, those are the bizness!


----------



## Annia (Dec 8, 2007)

they're too flashy.


----------



## amandabelle (Dec 8, 2007)

umn, if that floats your boat...but for meee? umn, no thanks


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 8, 2007)

oh snap...

those are STOMPIN boots... i am all for the rockin.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 8, 2007)

I like funky clothes, but that's a bit much for me.


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 8, 2007)

ew


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 8, 2007)

they not for me but they still rock


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 8, 2007)

Those are VERY ugly. :|


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 8, 2007)

lol You guysssssssssssssss.

I freakin love those boots!!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 8, 2007)

I personally wouldn't wear them, but I think on the right person they would be rockin'.


----------



## Saje (Dec 8, 2007)

LOVE EM!

Would definitely be hot if worn with the right outfit.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 8, 2007)

i will pass on them.

but i will say they look like a pair of deisgner boots.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 8, 2007)

Gross. It's a cross between cowboy and Mr. T style...

I pity the fool that wears them boots.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 8, 2007)

lmao...Mr. T


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 8, 2007)

Those boots are not my style!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 8, 2007)

They may work for someone, but that someone is not me!


----------



## chocobon (Dec 8, 2007)

I wouldn't wear them but maybe they would be right for u!! Rock 'em gurl!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 8, 2007)

Not a fan of those at all.


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,

They definitely would not work for me, but with the right outfit those boots would rock.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome boots for only $50! I really like them but I can't see myself wearing them.


----------



## fawp (Dec 9, 2007)

I love these boots but, personally, I like the black version better. I would definately wear them with blue or black skinny jeans and a sexy black sweaters. I've thought about ordering them for a while but I have trouble finding boots that are skinny enough to fit my legs. I still think they're cute, though!


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 9, 2007)

Faith your lucky.

My legs are too fat lol.


----------



## fawp (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Faith your lucky.My legs are too fat lol.

I don't know. I have to search everywhere to find boots that fit me.




But, it's true what they say: "The grass is always greener..."


----------



## shivs (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree with the other girls, on the right girl, they could look unique, edgy, and fresh. On the wrong girl they could look tacky and hidious.

Quote:
I pity the fool that wears them boots. hahaha


----------



## Jinx (Dec 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gross. It's a cross between cowboy and Mr. T style...
I pity the fool that wears them boots.

Lol!!



They just belong on a stage, not the street. They remind me of that '80's female glamrock band, Vixen.


----------



## aney (Dec 9, 2007)

they are just a bit too much!


----------



## han (Dec 9, 2007)

if you love them then you should rock them..


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

They are hot!! I would wear them


----------



## Anthea (Dec 9, 2007)

They will look great on some girls but not on me.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Those boots are freaking ugly.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

There are a few pairs that are so hot on this site.....prices are not bad either


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 10, 2007)

Not my style at all.


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 10, 2007)

Wear them now but avoid having any pics made in them. Cute but they'll be dated tomorrow. REAL dated.


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wear them now but avoid having any pics made in them. Cute but they'll be dated tomorrow. REAL dated. 
Lmao. I think im going to buy them and wear em with some skinny jeans and a black top. And when they become dated, i'll wear em on halloween and a be a ho-ish homeless cowboy.


----------



## monniej (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lmao. I think im going to buy them and wear em with some skinny jeans and a black top. And when they become dated, i'll wear em on halloween and a be a ho-ish homeless cowboy.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2007)

no please, they don't look very comfortable (nÂ°1 thing i look for in shoes) and i hate heels. but apart from that i'm all into huge boots.

LMAO @ Insensitive


----------



## RnBqueen (Dec 16, 2007)

hot!! where did you find them?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 19, 2007)

I like them


----------



## bellagia (Dec 19, 2007)

I couldn't pull them off. But if you can, hey go for it.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd ROCK the hell outta them boots! I like unique shoes!


----------



## Nox (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a sneaking suspicion that those look nicer in the picture than they would in real life... and that's not saying much.

I like the _idea_ of them, however, it looks "all over the place".


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 20, 2007)

stop it!!!!


----------

